# Pilbara Pebble Dragon



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 16, 2009)

I just thought a few of the dragon keepers out there might like this little guy we stumbled across.
The Pilbara form is currently been described.
This pic neatly shows just how well they camouflage.


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 16, 2009)

wicked colouring and lines down the tail


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 16, 2009)

SiCk!!


----------



## beefa270 (Dec 16, 2009)

That is awesome !!


----------



## Bretsta (Dec 16, 2009)

WOW.... thats amazing. when you say its currently being describe, is that to say this is recently discovered species or sub-species???


----------



## wiz-fiz (Dec 16, 2009)

thats an epic dragon, can u keep them?


Will


----------



## James..94 (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome dragon


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 16, 2009)

The Pebble dragon has been known to occur here and of course many other places for a long time, it is only recently though that someone has been bothered to note the differences and quantify any split within the species though, with (so far) unfished and unpublished work.

will
No we can not keep them in this state.


----------



## cris (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool, thanks for sharing looks like _T.cephalus_ with a paintjob.

Here is some more easterly _T.cephalus_ for comparison. They are in legal captive colletions in limited numbers, i dont have any though 





the babies funny little things, this one isnt to good at using its camo :lol:


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 16, 2009)

That Pilbara animal has amazing colours. You must have a hard time finding them.

Here are more photos of the eastern relatives from central western Queensland. It looks quite different to yours.
















Regards,
David


----------



## jinin (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice, Looking Good...


----------



## mouse_has_faith (Dec 16, 2009)

I love the body shape of those lizards, they look like they've just swallowed a golf ball.

Nice pictures, everyone.


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 16, 2009)

i wish i had more animals from the pilbarra, there so nice!


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 16, 2009)

fascinating animals, thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 16, 2009)

Great photos. I have photos of what i think is C. intima, another pebble mimic from Western Qld (this one is near Windorah i think).


----------



## Jason (Dec 16, 2009)

great 'action' shots everyone... love the uncommon dragons... unfortunetaly we dont see enough.


----------



## dottyback (Dec 16, 2009)

great photo pilbarrapythons! thanks for sharing.


----------

